# Destin Bridge



## Yeahbuddy (Jan 3, 2010)

seen a couple Sheeps and Reds caught today around 12:30 pm...Cant find live Shirmp anywhere around Destin, anybody know of a spot to get em?


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Half Hitch tackle shop in Destin (850-837-3121),Brooks Bridge bait shop near Okaloosa island (850.243.5721) and if not there try the Texaco gas station off Racetrack Rd. in Ft.Walton Beach (850-862-8713).

Were they catching them under the bridge or off the top off the bridge??? I ain't doing squat today so I might head out there and give it a try I was heading to Bob Sikes but Destin is a lot lot lot closer indeed,just sucks catching a big red off the top cause its a long ways up to net them.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

****UPDATE*****

Half Hitch is out,Brooks Bridge is out,Texaco off Racetrack is out.DAMN! Looks like I'm going to Bob Sikes after all lol.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a place on the Destin harbor that sells live shrimp near AJ's, don't know if they have any on hand though.


----------



## Yeahbuddy (Jan 3, 2010)

Nothing liveat Half Hitch or the shop by harborwalk for a couple weeks. Tried Fresh dead a couple times from Destin Ice house but wasting time without anything live.. they were catching em all the way up top..never much fun from the bridge for me though, traffic racing by and a 40ft haul up if you catch anything takes a little of the fun outta it for me


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Use fresh dead shrimp from sextons for Reds and fiddler crabs for sheepshead. You will end up spending about the same amount of moeny as you would for live shrimp and get more results!


----------

